# ** Flashlight Recommendation Checklist **



## ThomasH (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Folks!

Here is the latest version of our "Recommend a Flashlight Checklist"!

Designed to narrow down the choices when one of you friends or relatives wants you to recommend the "best" flashlight for them to buy! :-O

I may have started this, but zespectre took the checklist to a whole nother level with his edits and suggestions! Full credit to zspectre!!




Special thanks to LEDninja for his purchase region suggestion as well!

Should this be made a sticky or something? Just trying to help!

- Thomas (with lots of help!)

****************************

*Recommend a Flashlight Checklist:*
(Don't worry about all the questions, just the ones you feel strongly about!)

Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for? 








0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?

____I will be mail-ordering or buying online, so this doesn't matter.
____I am in North America. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in South America. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Europe. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in the Middle East. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Africa. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Asia, Japan or Micronesia. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Australia. More precisely I am in _______________.


1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 

____I only want to pay $1-10. 
____I can spend $15-30. 
____I could spend $40-60. 
____I am willing to spend $80-$120. 
____I have no limit! 

2) Format: 

____I want a flashlight. 
____I want a headlamp.
____I want a lantern. 
____I want a portable spotlight. 

3) Length: 

____I don’t care. 
____1-2 inches. (Keychain sized) 
____2-4 inches. (Pocket carry) 
____4-9 inches. (Holster carry)

4) Width: 

____I don’t care. 
____I prefer a long narrow light.
____I prefer a short wide light.

5) What batteries do you want to use? Alkaline batteries are easier to find and less expensive but don't pack as much stored energy and are don't work well in cold temperatures. Lithium batteries have long shelf life (10+ years, great for stored emergency lights) and are not as affected by cold but must be kept dry and are more expensive. Rechargeable start expensive, but if used frequently pay off quickly.

____I want common Alkaline batteries. (AA, AAA, C, D) 
____I want lithium batteries. (coin cells, CR123, AAA, AA...) 
____I want a rechargeable system. (an investment, but best for everyday use) 

6) How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible). 

____I want to read a map, or find a light switch, in a dark room. (5-10 lumens) 
____I want to walk around a generally paved area. (15-20 lumens) 
____I want to walk unpaved trails. (40 lumens) 
____I want to do Caving or Search & Rescue operations. (60+ lumens) 
____I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens) 

7) Throw vs Flood: Which do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below. 

Throw (distance)----------------------|----------------------Flood/close-up 

8) Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims (like some LED lights). but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries. 

____20 min. (I want the brightest light for brief periods) 
____60-240 min. (1-2 hours) 
____240-360 min. (4-6 hours) 
____360+ min. (More than 6 hours) 

9) Durability: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights. 

____Not Important (A “night-stand” light.) 
____Slightly Important (Walks around the neighborhood.) 
____Very Important (Camping, Backpacking, Car Glove-box.) 
____Critical (Police, Fire, Search & Rescue, Self-defense, Survival.) 

8) Switch Type: 

____I don't care.
____I want a sliding switch. (Stays on until slid back.)
____I want a "clickie” switch. (Stays on until pressed again.)
____I want a momentary switch. (Only stays on while held down.)

9) Switch Location: 

____I don't care.
____I want a push or sliding switch on the body near the head.
____I want a push switch on the back end of the body.
____I want a rotating head switch.
____I want a rotating end-cap switch.
____I want a remote control.

10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

____A simple on-off is fine for me. 
____I want 2 light levels. (Brighter/short runtime and Dimmer/long runtime.) 
____I want multiple light levels. (some lights have 5-16 light levels.) 
____I want a strobe mode. (blinks to show location.) 
____I want a tactical strobe. (Flashes rapidly to disorient an opponent.) 

11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

____I don't care.
____I want a metal-bodied light.
____I want a plastic/composite light.

12) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s). 

____Red (night vision preserving) filter 
____Other filter colors (Amber, Green, Blue, _________) 
____Waterproof – how deep: _____________ 
____Non-reflective/dark finish (stealthy/hard to find)
____Polished silver or brightly colored finish (for easy locating) 
____Corrosion resistant or hard-anodized finish 
____“Hybrid” light (bright incandescent combined with long running LEDs)
____Built-in second (or spare) lamp or filament
____Belt/Jacket clip 
____Holster 
____Wrist/Neck Lanyard
____Kobuton/self defense features 
____Non-sparking Intrinsically Safe (IS) for use in explosive environments


****************************


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 1, 2005)

Ho-hum, I'm already improving this, adding "dollar for dollar" to some of the incandescent vs. LED remarks and adding a comment about the cold weather performance and 10-year shelf life of lithium batteries over alkalines.

Good work is never done, constant improvement, constant improvement...

Later!

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 1, 2005)

Okay, "dollar for dollar" and additional Lithium battery info added!

What do you folks think? Is this useful? 

- Thomas


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 1, 2005)

On the brightness question, you might want a benchmark. A good one might be Maglite 2D = 20 lumens (when using _brand new_ batteries).


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Phaserburn,

and thanks for the feedback! I could imagine some chart-like text for that question, like:

What do you mean by bright?  
... 20 lumens = 2D Maglite,
... 40 lumens = <some light>,
... 60 lumens = <some light>,
... 80 lumens = <some light>,
.. 100 lumens = <some light>,
... More?

Can anyone help fill the chart with well known lights of the appropriate lumen value? Remember the people responding may not be aware of exotic models! 

I'm off to a workshop, see y'all in a few hours!

- Thomas


----------



## greenLED (Nov 1, 2005)

That's a pretty nice checklist!


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks greenLED! 

No suggestions for improvement? :-D

- Thomas


----------



## zespectre (Nov 2, 2005)

Metal vs Plastic - some people really care, others don't. If you are in a no-spark environment brass or plastic are vital.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 2, 2005)

Your 40-100 lumen lights would correspond fairly well to Mag 3D - 6D lights.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 2, 2005)

ThomasH said:


> No suggestions for improvement? :-D



It's a pretty comprehensive list you got here. I was trying to see how to strip it further to make it even easier on the "customer". For example, the lumens option is nice, but not a lot of people are familiar with what 20 vs 3 lumens looks like. Maybe shortening your descriptions or stripping them to the bare minimum, as in Yes/No questions? Extra detail may confuse people if they're not familiar with our jargon.

I usually ask 0, 1, 2, and 5 (in that order), but start by asking "What do you want to use this light for?" (which relates to 4 and helps answer your other questions too).

Does this help?


----------



## cave dave (Nov 2, 2005)

Personally I don't like the "dollar for dollar" in question #5. I'm not sure even what you mean. Are you talking about actual money?


----------



## zespectre (Nov 2, 2005)

How does this strike you....

Recommend a flashlight checklist:

Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for?







1) Price Range: This is usually the easiest question, but be prepared to change your mind when you are done answering the rest of the questions!

____$1-10
____$15-30
____$40-60 
____No Limit

2) Format:
____Flashlight
____Headlamp
____Portable Spotlight
____Lantern

3) Length: 
____1-2 inches (Keychain sized)
____2-4 inches (“Pocket carry”) 
____4-9 inches (“Holster carry”)
____I don’t care

4) Width
____Narrow
____Wide
____I don’t care

5) What batteries do you want to use? Common size alkaline batteries are easier to find and less expensive but don't pack as much stored energy and can be severely impacted by cold temperatures. Lithium batteries have long shelf life (10+ years) and are not nearly as affected by cold but must be kept dry and are usually much more expensive.

____I want a rechargable system (generally the best for everyday use)
____I want common Alkaline batteries (AA, AAA, C, D)
____I want lithium based batteries (coin cells, CR123, etc)

6) How much light do you need? Sometimes you can have too much light (reading a map or book close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible).
____I need to read a map or find a light switch in a dark room (5-10 lumens)
____I need to walk around a generally paved area (15-20 lumens) 
____I need to walk unpaved trails (40 lumens) 
____I need to do Caving or Search & Rescue operations (60+ lumens) 
____I need to light up an entire campground or field (100+ lumens) 

7) Throw vs Flood: do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below.

Throw (distance)----------------------|----------------------Flood/closeup

8) Runtime: Some manufacturers severely overinflate their runtime claims (especially with LED lights). I am discussing usable runtime measured down to 50% from first activation with fresh batteries.
____20 min (I need a very bright light for brief periods)
____60-240 min (1-2 hours)
____240-360 min (4-6 hours)
____360+ min (More than 6 hours)

9) Durability: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights.
____Not Important (A “nightstand” light)
____Slightly Important (walks around the neighborhood)
____Very Important (Camping, Backpacking, Car Glovebox)
____Critical (Police, Fire/Rescue, SAR, survival)

8) Switch Location/Type: Circle all that apply.
Sliding Switch | Momentary Switch | “Clickie” Switch | Remote Control
Body (Side) Switch | Endcap Switch | Rotating Head | Rotating Tail
I don’t care

9) Operational Modes: Check all that apply.
____A simple On-Off is fine for me
____2 light levels (High power/short runtime and Low power/long runtime)
____Multiple light levels (some lights have 5-16 variable light levels)
____Strobe mode (blinks to show location)
____Tactical Strobe (Flashes rapidly to disorient an opponent)

10) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s).
• Red (night vision preserving) filter(s)
• Other filter colors (Amber, Green, Blue, Etc)
• Built-in second (or spare) lamp or filament
• “Hybrid” light (combines Bright Incandescent and long running LEDs)
• Belt clip 
• Holster
• Wrist/Neck Lanyard
• Waterproof – (how deep?) 
• Non-reflective/ dark finish (stealthy/ hard to find) vs. bright for easy locating? 
• Corrosion resistant or hard-anodized finish? 
• Kobuton/self defense features? 
• Non-sparking Intrinsically Safe (IS) for use in explosive environments?


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow. You've sure given this much thought. I'd say your list looks good...What does anyone else think?


----------



## zespectre (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, I had an extremely slow day at work


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 2, 2005)

Zespectre! You the Man! Full credit! :-D

You've got some great ideas! Way better! I'll work on that and edit the top message accordingly! Much easier "form" for folks to respond to! I told them you guys were the experts! :-D I especially like the Throw -- Flood O'meter!! ;-D and some of your prosaic descriptions of use requirements are spot-on as well! I think you've thought about this more than I have! :-D

The "dollar for dollar" was an awkward way to try to avoid nitpicking on the statements that incandescent were brighter than LEDs and so forth. I could see a literalist saying, "My $400 custom LED light is brighter than a $40 SureFire G2, what are you talking about" so I thought I'd better CMA with a couple of "dollar for dollar"s. :-O

Thank-you everyone, for all your help and suggestions! 

I'm making a big pot of Chile Verde right now, but I will incorporate these ideas into the flashlight recommendation checklist as soon as I can!

- Thomas


----------



## zespectre (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. People at work know I'm a flashaholic (and a techno geek) so I get all kinds of "what should I get" questions, especially about lights or camera gear.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 2, 2005)

Once this is fleshed out as much as reasonable, or possible considering the options, it ought to be a *sticky*. Seriously, this is a great idea and will really help people looking for a light and those trying to help. :thumbsup:

-LT


----------



## shiftd (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, nice list you got there, zespectre!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay folks,

I've edited the first post in this thread. trying to incorporate zspectre's superior format and descriptions with a few minor edits that I thought made the list more consistent or easier to fill out.

What do you think? I'm happy the way it is, but it takes more than one set of eyes you know!

How can get this to be a sticky? I think it would help everyone!

- Thomas

Thanks again zspectre!!


----------



## zespectre (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you for the compliment, I was happy to help.
As far as I can see it looks pretty darn complete!


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 6, 2005)

Location (Country) of person we are recommending the light to. 

I have seen too many recommendations for Dorcy (available only in North America) or go to to Walmart/Target to newbies from outside the USA. If the country is listed up top it might remind everyone to recommend only internationally (or mail order) available lights.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 6, 2005)

Good idea LEDNinja, I've added a purchase region question! Thanks!

Also zspectre, we forgot the metal/plastic body question, so I added one of those as well!

How can get this made into a sticky? Is there a petition to pass around! :-D

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmmm, Not much enthusiasm for the checklist?  

Is it too cumbersome? Too long?

Does it seem useful? Should it be made a sticky? Is there a way to petition for a sticky?

I've already used it twice with folks that emailed me. I tell them not to worry about all the questions, to just answer the questions that they feel strongly about. 

The essay question about use seems to be very telling, although both times the other questions revealed another improtant need, one a strong need for waterproofness, the other an abhorrence for anything other than AA, C and D alkaline batteries! Made the recommendations much easier!

- Thomas


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 9, 2005)

You might PM a Moderator to see about the sticky. Otherwise it might be good to put into the CPF Wiki.

-LT


----------



## zespectre (Nov 9, 2005)

I've referred a few people to the list already. Sometimes it just takes a while for people to start using a new tool.

I guess we should just :bump: it once in a while to keep it fresh on the listings.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 10, 2005)

Sounds good zspectre! Good to see it's getting some use!

"Bump"?




What do you mean?





- Thomas


----------



## zespectre (Nov 10, 2005)

A bump is a post with nothing but that little "bump" guy put in. It's sole purpose is to bring the thread up in the "new posts" listing.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 11, 2005)

Ohhhh, so _that's_ what a bump is! :-D What's the UBB code for the little Bump dude, may I ask?

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey, I guessed what the code for the little bump guy is!





:bump:

- Thomas


----------



## Jucius Maximus (Nov 20, 2005)

*Looking for a recommendation*

* Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for? *
Gift for someone who likes flashlights but possesses little real knowledge about what makes one light better than the other. This person is a techie and has a very deep respect for items that are well designed and constructed with high quality materials and build.

* 0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?*
Canada, Ontario
Mail order is also possible but I prefer to mailorder from within Canada due to customs charges. I would order from other nations if absolutely necessary.

* 1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! *
Max $45

* 2) Format:*
LED Flashlight please

*3) Length:*
Pocket-carry and smaller

*4) Width: *
long/narrow is preferred

* 5) What batteries do you want to use?*
Only common AA and AAA sizes are acceptable, rechargeable or not.

*6) How much light do you want?*
The more the better.

* 7) Throw vs Flood:*
Something focusable is highly desirable, but if that's not available then I would do put the X right in the middle:

Throw (distance)----------------------X----------------------Flood/close-up 

*8) Runtime*
More is better, but hopefully 4-6h at least.

*9) Durability:*
Durability is extremely important. It is more a matter of 'knowing' and being able to 'tell' that the build quality is supreme, but it will not be used in 'extreme' situations. Please ignore the extremely neurotic nature of this request and just know that extremely sturdy build and clever design are very important here due to the nature of the person to receive this light.

Note: original post lists question 8 and 9 two times.

* 8) Switch Type:*
Sliding or clickie
Clickie preferred

*9) Switch Location: *
All of these are acceptable:
I want a push or sliding switch on the body near the head.
I want a push switch on the back end of the body.
I want a rotating head switch.
I want a rotating end-cap switch.

* 10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply.*
on/off is fine
multiple level is fine

* 11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?*
Metal. For sure.

*12) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s).*
Ability to focus is very desirable.
Waterproof/resistant is a plus but not required.
Corrosion resistant or hard-anodized finish is very desirable.


Any comments about what I should get here? Thank you to all the experts who take the time to respond to this.


----------



## assassin337 (Nov 20, 2005)

The list:wow:...SHE LIVES:huh:. ok on to your question. As I only have one flashlight and its the one Im going to recomend I dont feel fully qualified to answer your question but Ill try any way. The fenix L1P. Its 45 dollers, led, 4 hours runtime, 46 lumens, and runs on one AA, and it is extremly small.

oh and:bump:


----------



## zespectre (Nov 22, 2005)

I have created a PDF of this checklist with fillable forms. Now my problem is where should this file go so people can access it?


----------



## illuminator196972 (Nov 24, 2005)

If you want light forget LEDs. Try a 6p,9p,9z.6M.


----------



## assassin337 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ill second this going sticky


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 24, 2005)

Did anyone contact a Mod about making this a sticky or putting it in the CPF Wiki?

-LT


----------



## Greenlead (Feb 7, 2006)

I've put this into PDF form, in case someone is interested.

It will need to be hosted somewhere, though.


----------



## zespectre (Feb 7, 2006)

Greenlead said:


> I've put this into PDF form, in case someone is interested.
> 
> It will need to be hosted somewhere, though.


 
I tried that earlier but nobody picked up on it. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who ever suggests using this list


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone figured out how to post it to the CPF Wiki? Since it's not a sticky yet maybe a place in our Light Encyclopedia would be good.

-LT


----------



## zespectre (Feb 7, 2006)

Okay, the checklist is now posted in the wiki under "other/Flashlight recommendation checklist".


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent, thanks.
:thumbsup:

-LT


----------



## DUQ (Aug 29, 2008)

Could one of the mods please set this as a sticky. Great help to new members. :thumbsup:


----------



## 325addict (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you should add the question: "incan or LED"?

With the pros and cons of each:

1. *incan:* by that we mean all lights having an ordinary bulb. 
pro: all the right colour of the light. Good colour distinction in wet 
conditions outdoors, and dark-brown/green colours in the woods.
con: to have a bright light, power consumption (= battery drain) is _high._
combination of "small" & "bright" AND long runtime is impossible!
limited lifetime of the bulb, drop it while on and the filament pops!

2. *LED:* Here, a Light Emitting Diode is responsible for the light output.
pro: LEDs have no filament that can break. 50.000+ hrs. of service!
LEDs still output a reasonable strong light with moderate currents flowing
through it, which means: long runtime, high brightness and small size can
all be yours to a certain extent.
Numerous modes of output possible. Unlike an incan flashlight, you can 
regulate the output very well, without sacrificing the efficiency. You can 
choose between low output settings (with very long runtimes!) and very
high brightness with short runtime (sometimes less than an hour)!
con: you might not like the blueish colour of the light most LEDs emit.
Recently, manufacturers have come up with "natural white" LEDs that
overcome this problem for the greater part.
limited usability on wet roads, and in the woods. Dark colours don't 
reflect the LED-light as well as incan-light.


Is this usable? Maybe in a shorted version 


Timmo.


----------



## 325addict (Jan 29, 2009)

I think jucius Maximus is best of with a MagLED 2AA.

This because:

1. it's a LED-light,
2. it's focussable,
3. it's long and slim,
4. it runs from AA batteries, either primaries or rechargeables,
5. I know for sure it's DURABLE,
6. it has a runtime of at least 5 hours (or more).

A SF 6P etc you can forget about:

1. it's too expensive (>$ 45),
2. it's an incan light in standard-guise,
3. it runs from CR123s (special lithium batteries),
4. it cannot be focussed....
5. ... and it doesn't even come close to the 5 hrs. runtime wanted!

Just my 2 cents!


Timmo.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 29, 2009)

An improvement if I do say so:ironic:.

6 ) How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible). 

____I want to read a map, or find a light switch, in a dark room. (5-10 lumens) 
____I want to walk around a generally paved area. (15-20 lumens) 
____I want to walk unpaved trails. (40 lumens) 
____I want to do Caving or Search & Rescue operations. (60+ lumens) 
____I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens)
____I want my friends to say holy cow, that’s not necessaryoo:. (250+) 
____You have a disorder and need to make all other forms of light look dim. (370+) 
____I want to laugh manically by releasing a totally absurd amount of photons. (450+) 
____I want to kill darkness, with this light you can exterminate the night. (670+:devil
____You have lost all meaning to what is bright and, _you need more power:shrug:! _(1800+)
____You are no longer trying to illuminate things but are in fact trying to rival the day. (3000+) “Note: all practicality is gone at this point”
____I want to destroy all comprehension for what is physically possible on earth. (5000-16,000)
____You must twist reality to your liking and you are trying to play God:tsk:. (16,000-50,000)
____Your addiction to this “hobby” is scary and you need help:drunk: / or you have way to much money and you should give some to me. (50,000-1,000,000)


----------



## axd (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe another criterium:



do you need to use it for signalling? (E.g. Streamlight Sidewinder cannot be used for this, anyway not at a fast rate)

Just a thought on stickyness of threads: while the PDF is an improvement, the associated wiki (http://www.cpfwiki.com/Wiki/index.php/Main_Page) seems to be a far better place to condense such interesting information:


it can be updated whenever new criteria pop up
it reduces the noise in the forum
For some reason, the wiki was tried, but the page seems to be missing.

-alex-


----------



## NonSenCe (May 17, 2009)

Got two, kinda updated versions of checklist for beginner for everyone here to browse thru and make comments.. and some things possibly to be added into the "orginal checklist". 

First one.. is just things i kinda wanted to add to the checklist seen here.. updating it abit. as it seems lacking several attributes new lights have in them. (like programmable lights)

and second one i started before this one and aimed it more into introduction/checklist/newbie buyer guide to flashlights.. 

but i see that i keep merging my thoughts to both. thoughts that i think are important to new user to know of before choosing something a more flashaholic person suggests.

i thought about starting a separate thread for these but thought that atleast this first one should go into this sticky thread for proof reading. as its just my update for original.

second one might be better as separate thread. or as a reply to a "newbies" question.. hahha. (i will post them on following posts as this explanation post is getting long on its own. -i tend to ramble, sorry)

1st one i tried to _separate_ the parts i changed to original checklist. but forgot to save the original version for reference. some places i just added more into sentence. 

_most of my stuff is written like this.._

and then i realised i need to rearrange it better to make it more fluent. and thats where you guys come in.. check them. make your comments and delete the useless stuff and please proof read and GRAMMAR check it! hahhah.

im too tired to do it now and its difficult to see your own mistakes after you have looked at it long enough. 

i didnt re-number the sections because i think there should be some kind of voting which should be included and which parts are useless.. re arrange them as you please, and re write if you must and fix the mistakes. i dont mind atm. hah 

(i transfer the write up on next post and try to adjust it to fit into this chatroom format. so it might take few minutes  )


----------



## NonSenCe (May 17, 2009)

ARGHH.. why waste time to _write stuff in office like this_ if they come up like this?? 

should of checked it before writing the above post.. or actually going thru the motions of finding things i changed!

ok here it is as whole:

Short essee first What will you be using this flashlight for?


0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?

____I will be mail-ordering or buying online, so this doesn't matter.

Or
____I do want to try and test it before buying what are my options if I am from:
I am in North America. More precisely I am in _______________.
I am from __________________ 

1) How much you want to pay for it, Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest!

____I only want to pay $1-15. 
____I can spend $20-35. 
____I could spend $40-75. (most decent quality lights start here)
____I am willing to spend $80-$120. 
____I have budget of 200$ 
____I have no limit! 
____I look for the best bang for my buck per my needs, you suggest me the options?

1.1 How much CAN you pay for it? -see the difference?
Can you wait longer and save up more money for it if neccessary? 
___no i need it urgently
___yes i can wait for newer model or better model i have afford now.

How long can you wait for getting it?
___now! (picking it up from store near by if possible)
___few days (postal delivery in same country i am in now)
___few weeks (overseas delivery)
___dont care/months (out of stock or custom made or certain unrelieble vendors that sell cheap but sometimes shipping takes forever)


2)Format:
___i want a Led flashlight. (this qustionaire is more aimed to led lights)
___i want a Incan flashlight
___i want a HID
___i want a speacialized light UV or IR etc.. what: __________

____I want a flashlight. 
____I want a headlamp.
____I want a lantern. 
____I want a portable spotlight. 

3) Length: 
. 
____1-2 inches. (Keychain sized) -buttoncells and other special small batteries.
____2-4 inches. (Pocket carry) -most 1cell lights (aa/cr123)
____4-9 inches. (Holster carry) -most 2-3 cell lights 
____I don’t care.


4) Width: 

____I don’t care. 
____I prefer a narrow/thin light.
____I prefer a thicker light.

Will you need to use the flashlight with gloves or such?
___yes ___no

I have found that some flashlights can be just too small to use conviniently. (big hands and clumsy)
my sweet spot begins at about 80mm for the small light.. but i prefer to use the 100-120mm long ones, if i need it more than few minutes at a time. (80mm tend to start hide inside my palm when i grip it.) 120Mm is the limit i car to carry in my trouser pockets comfortably anything beyond that needs a holster or similar.

Size is dependant of also how many batteries do you want it to use?
___ One (short pocket carry)
___Two (medium pocket/holster)
___Three or more (big lights high output and mostly for extended runtime)

5)What kind of batteries do you want to use?

In common AAA, AA, C and D formats these are your options:

Alkaline batteries are easier to find in the world and less expensive but don't pack as much stored energy and are don't work well in cold temperatures.
Lithium batteries have long shelf life (10+ years, great for stored emergency lights) and are not as affected by cold but must be kept dry and are more expensive. 

Rechargeable batteries like NiMh are at start a bit more expensive, plus added cost of charger but if used frequently they pay off quickly. And some modern rechargable NiMh batteries actually can be stored for several months because of their LowSelfDischarge qualities. They will hold most of their charge for several months.

Most flashlights that use Alkaline can also use Lithium version and rechargable NiMh batteries too. 

____I want common Alkaline batteries. 
____I want lithium batteries. 
____I want a rechargeable system. (an investment, but best for everyday use) 

Then there are the flashlights that use more specialised battery types. Most commonly CR123 these days. Cr123 is a short stubby lithium 3.0v battery most commonly used in cameras etc. 

Then there are the rechargable li-ion versions of batteries. Varied sizes available. Pretty much every ”normal” battery size is available in Li-ion version that are nominally 3.6v.

RCR123 is the li-ion rechargeable version of the cr123, it is a bit higher voltage 3.6v. Most flashlights that use 1 cr123 can also use rcr123. Rcr123 is also called sometimes 16340.

14500 is the li-ion version of normal 1.5v AA. They are the same size but because the difference in voltage its dangerous to use these in flashlight that is designed only for normal batteries. Several high end flashlights Do allow use of 14500. 

And then is the current top performer 18650. Used mostly in bigger and power hungry high output flashlights. Several lights that work with two cr123 batteries also work with 18650 becasue they are close the same physical size. 

Names of these batteries come from their size. 18650 is 18mm thick, 65mm long and 0=cylindrical.

These Li-ion batteries need more learning and care in their maintenance and use, than NiMh versions. Search and read up up on them before committing to use them. Also the li-ion batteries need their own charger. (nimh charger do not work with them,. Do not try it)

___yes i am ready to use a Li-ion battery flashlight aswell.

other options:
_____I want a flashlight that can use more than one battery type. (2*cr123 or 1*18650)
_____optional change of body of the light to be able to use same head in either 1AA or 2AA form.
_____option of using a 3.6v li-ion version of the ”normal” AA/AAA battery
______a built in battery pack and re charging by plug or cradle (rare option)

6)How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible).

____I want really low output to preserve night vision (0.01-5 lumens)
____I want to read a map, or find a light switch, in a dark room. (5-10 lumens) 
____I want to walk around a generally paved area. (15-30 lumens) 
____I want to walk unpaved trails. (40 lumens) 
____I want to do Caving or Search & Rescue operations. (60+lumens) 
____I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens)
____i want to light an object far away (distance beyond 100yards) 

(most of the higher quality small/medium sized led flashlights these days are capable of output between 100-250lumens.. and the bigger floodlights are actually in 300-900lm range. But the throw is dictated alot by the size and shape of the reflector. So 200lm from small light will not match the actual throw of 200lm big light)

7) Throw vs Flood: Which do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below. 

Throw (distance)----------------------|----------------------Flood

7.1) What is the distance you will need it most?
___close up (0.10m-3.0m/ 4inches-10ft) -close by work light
___near by (2.0m-10.0meters 6ft-30ft) -walking light. 
___medium distance (10-30 meters 10yards- 30yards) -dog walks/outdoor and back yard sweeper.
___medium to long distance but Flood a wide area?
___long throw but smaller beam spot.

Remember there is no perfect allrounder, only compromises. Pick the one(s) where you need it most. Right tool for right job. 

Led lights

8)Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims (like some LED lights). but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries.
Which is more important, to you Runtime or Output which you are ready to sacrifice?
___output 
___runtime

Which you look for in a flashlight
____Runtime on HIGH
____Runtime on LOW

____Best runtime available at certain output of ______ lumens?

Runtime on High:
____20 min. (I want the brightest light for brief periods) 
____40-120 min. Under 2 hours. (Most flashlights today run on maximum in this time frame)
____240-360 min. (4-6 hours) 
____360+ min. (More than 6 hours, most lights are cabable only in lower modes for this time) 


9) Durability: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights. 

____Not Important more of an Convinience light (A “night-stand” And ”find the fuse box” light) 
____Slightly Important (Walks around the neighborhood. Taking the trash out or walk the dog) 
____Very Important (Camping, Backpacking, Car Glove-box.) 
____Critical (Police, Fire, Search & Rescue, Self-defense, Survival.) 
____Apocalypse Now Emergency (Hurricane, Tsunami, -extremely long runtime is the key feature)

8) Switch Type: 

____I don't care.
**so rare i would drop this totally**____I want a sliding switch. (Stays on until slid back.)
____Twist Switch (twist bezel or something similar to turn on/off)
____I want a "clickie” switch. (Stays on until pressed again.)
____I want a ”momentary only” switch. (Only stays on while held down.)
____Selector Ring or similar.

9) Switch Location: 

____I don't care.
____I want a push or sliding switch on the body near the head. (these side clickys are rare)
____I want a push switch on the back end of the body. (most common)
____I want a rotating head switch. (twisty light)
____I want a rotating end-cap switch. (rarer twisty light)
**** this should be in the special needs/ add ons and options?
____I want a remote control. 

Of Clicky switches:
__Foward clicky (press half way in and get momentary burst of light, for signaling etc)
__Reverse clicky (push in whole to click on. No momentary function)

On multimode lights changing the modes happens by half pressing/tapping the clicky button. -Foward clickys allow you to tap thu the modes and choose the right mode/output without actually clickin the light on. 
-Reverse clicky demands you to click it on before choosing the constant output. 
-And on twisty lights that have more than one output/mode they are generally chosen by quickly loosening and tightening the head/bezel to change between the modes.

10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

____A simple on-off is fine for me. 
____I want 2 light levels. (Brighter/short runtime and Dimmer/long runtime.) 
____I want multiple light levels. (some lights have up to 3-16 light levels or functions.) 
____I want a flashlight thats mode sequence is programmable/customizable to my preference.
____I want Ramp Up sequence (starts on low-medium-high)
____I want Ramp Down sequence (starts always on High followed by med-low etc.)

_____I want to be able to adjust the output anywhere between low and high.. infinite adjustment_
____I am ok if i need to twist the head or something to access some of the modes.

____I want a locator blink or sos mode. (blinks to show location.) 
____I want a tactical strobe. (Flashes rapidly to disorient an opponent. Do you really need it?) 


Options:
Floodier and smoother beams are commonly Orange peel reflectors and throwers have Smooth reflector surfaces.
Any preference?
____OP
____SMO

Led Tints:
___dont care.
___white
___neutral white (creamy color with little more yellow..)
___warm white (nearest to incan color rendition index)

higher CRI lights like neutral and warm tints have a bit more ”natural” looking light output when outside in the woods.. they show greens and brown colors more like they appear in sunlight. Whiter tints have little higher output than the warmer tints do and do repeat white and blue shades more. 
Warm and neutral tints are rare in led lights as they are the newest development. Only few manufacturers support them at the moment. 

and ease of use:
Do you need short cuts to certain modes or outputs?
___yes
___no

Which:
___ Do you need FAST and easy access to High
___Do you need fast access to Low
___Do you need fast access to Strobe


11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

____I don't care.
____I want a metal-bodied light.
____I want a plastic/composite light. (rare these days especially in new and high output models due heat issues)

12) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s). 

____Red (night vision preserving) filter 
____Other filter colors (Amber, Green, Blue, _________) 
____Other Diffusers or add on´s like: 
____trafic wand (normally red plastic attachment)
____candle/lantern/flood cap what___________
____Waterproof – how deep: _____________
____Water resistant (drops into puddle, use in rain) 
____Non-reflective/dark finish (stealthy/hard to find)
____Polished silver or brightly colored finish (for easy locating) 
____Corrosion resistant or hard-anodized finish 
____“Hybrid” light (bright incandescent combined with long running LEDs)
**rare option in led age?**____Built-in second (or spare) lamp or filament
____Kobuton/self defense (crenulated bezel, ”teeths”)
____Non-sparking Intrinsically Safe (IS) for use in explosive environments
***moved*** ____Remote control (for gun mounting or camera use?)



How Are you going to carry it?
____Belt/Jacket Pocket clip 
___bezel up
___bezel down
___reversible up or down
___dont care.

____Holster ( does it need to be molle or similar compatible?)
____Wrist/Neck Lanyard
____keychain (many AAA sized lights are small enough for this and still pack a punch)

Which is A MUST: pocket clip___ holster___ lanyard___ (most come with lanyard holes and holster. some still dont have a pocket clip, not even as a option)

Again Compromises are probably needed. Think what are most important to you and think what you can live without and compromise. Remember there is no free lunch. Quality follows price to a point. Bargains are possible, good deals plenty, but cant expect to get a rollsroyce by spending only for nissan.

Now that you have finished the long test. Why dont you go back up and re-check the answers if your thoughts have changed now that you have gone thru this thing. It happened to me on my 1st time too. 


***wheehh.. im done. your turn***


----------



## VARifleman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Recommend a Flashlight Checklist:*
(Don't worry about all the questions, just the ones you feel strongly about!)

Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for? 


Self defense, rifle mount possible.





0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?

_x_I will be mail-ordering or buying online, so this doesn't matter.
_x_I am in North America. More precisely I am in _Virginia__.
____I am in South America. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Europe. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in the Middle East. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Africa. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Asia, Japan or Micronesia. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Australia. More precisely I am in _______________.


1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 

300 max, but no more than 80 dollars at each step

2) Format: 

_X__I want a flashlight. 
____I want a headlamp.
____I want a lantern. 
____I want a portable spotlight. 

3) Length: 

_X_I don’t care. 
____1-2 inches. (Keychain sized) 
____2-4 inches. (Pocket carry) 
____4-9 inches. (Holster carry)

4) Width: 

____I don’t care. 
_X_I prefer a long narrow light.
____I prefer a short wide light.

5) What batteries do you want to use? Alkaline batteries are easier to find and less expensive but don't pack as much stored energy and are don't work well in cold temperatures. Lithium batteries have long shelf life (10+ years, great for stored emergency lights) and are not as affected by cold but must be kept dry and are more expensive. Rechargeable start expensive, but if used frequently pay off quickly.

____I want common Alkaline batteries. (AA, AAA, C, D) 
_X_I want lithium batteries. (coin cells, CR123, AAA, AA...) 
_X_I want a rechargeable system. (an investment, but best for everyday use) 

6) How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible). 

____I want to read a map, or find a light switch, in a dark room. (5-10 lumens) 
____I want to walk around a generally paved area. (15-20 lumens) 
____I want to walk unpaved trails. (40 lumens) 
____I want to do Caving or Search & Rescue operations. (60+ lumens) 
_X_I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens) 

7) Throw vs Flood: Which do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below. 

Throw (distance)------X---------------|----------------------Flood/close-up 

8) Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims (like some LED lights). but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries. 

_X_20 min. (I want the brightest light for brief periods) 
____60-240 min. (1-2 hours) 
____240-360 min. (4-6 hours) 
____360+ min. (More than 6 hours) 

9) Durability: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights. 

____Not Important (A “night-stand” light.) 
____Slightly Important (Walks around the neighborhood.) 
____Very Important (Camping, Backpacking, Car Glove-box.) 
_X_Critical (Police, Fire, Search & Rescue, Self-defense, Survival.) 

8) Switch Type: 

I like my surefire twist switches.

9) Switch Location: 

____I don't care.
_X__I want a push or sliding switch on the body near the head if the light is longer than 9P length.
_X_I want a push switch on the back end of the body if the light is 9P length or shorter.
____I want a rotating head switch.
____I want a rotating end-cap switch.
____I want a remote control.

10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

_X_A simple on-off is fine for me. 
____I want 2 light levels. (Brighter/short runtime and Dimmer/long runtime.) 
____I want multiple light levels. (some lights have 5-16 light levels.) 
____I want a strobe mode. (blinks to show location.) 
____I want a tactical strobe. (Flashes rapidly to disorient an opponent.) 

11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

____I don't care.
_X_I want a metal-bodied light.
____I want a plastic/composite light.

12) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s). 

____Red (night vision preserving) filter 
____Other filter colors (Amber, Green, Blue, _________) 
_X__Waterproof – how deep: ____>15'_________ 
_X__Non-reflective/dark finish (stealthy/hard to find)
____Polished silver or brightly colored finish (for easy locating) 
_X__Corrosion resistant or hard-anodized finish 
____“Hybrid” light (bright incandescent combined with long running LEDs)
____Built-in second (or spare) lamp or filament
____Belt/Jacket clip 
____Holster 
____Wrist/Neck Lanyard
_X__Kobuton/self defense features 
____Non-sparking Intrinsically Safe (IS) for use in explosive environments


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 3, 2009)

How about 10 questions or less to make it more practical.With sub-sections of course.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jun 3, 2009)

Some Changes:



> 0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?
> 
> ____I will be mail-ordering or buying online, so this doesn't matter.
> ____I am in North America. More precisely I am in _______________.
> ...





> 1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest!
> 
> ____I only want to pay $1-10.
> ____I can spend $15-30.
> ...


----------



## BlueBoom (Jun 5, 2009)

0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?


I am in Australia. More precisely I am in queensland.


1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 

I am willing to spend $0-250. 


2) Format: 

I want a flashlight. 
OR
I want a portable spotlight. 

3) Length: 

I don’t care. 


4) Width: 

I don’t care. 


5) What batteries do you want to use? Alkaline batteries are easier to find and less expensive but don't pack as much stored energy and are don't work well in cold temperatures. Lithium batteries have long shelf life (10+ years, great for stored emergency lights) and are not as affected by cold but must be kept dry and are more expensive. Rechargeable start expensive, but if used frequently pay off quickly.

Any

6) How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible). 

____I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens) 

7) Throw vs Flood: Which do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below. 

Throw (distance)------------x----------|----------------------Flood/close-up 

Or focusable.

8) Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims (like some LED lights). but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries. 

60+ minutes

9) Durability: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights. 

Average quality/ fenix quality

8) Switch Type: 


I want a sliding switch. (Stays on until slid back.)
OR
I want a "clickie” switch. (Stays on until pressed again.)


9) Switch Location: 

I don't care.


10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

A simple on-off is fine for me. 
OR
I want 2 light levels. (Brighter/short runtime and Dimmer/long runtime.) 

11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

I want a metal-bodied light.

Any idea's??


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Flashlight Recommendation Checklist*

Nice suggestions Juggernaut.



ThomasH said:


> 0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?
> 
> ____I will be mail-ordering or buying online, so this doesn't matter.
> ____I am in North America. More precisely I am in _______________.
> ...



I know New Zealand doesn't exist on most maps in the USA, and I see that Dr J has already mentioned NZ, but how about adding "NZ _or Pacific Islands_" or even "Oceania"?


----------



## InfiniteReality (Sep 28, 2009)

Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for? 

Basically plan on using this as a tactical light for my shotgun. This is SOLELY for fun, so I'm not too picky for most things other than it needs to be close to 1" diameter and maybe 2"-4" in length with a nice throw to it. I'm leaning towards: TERRALUX CREE TLF-3C2AAEX, but can't find any dimensions on it. THANKS FOR ANY HELP OR INFO!!!


0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?

____I will be mail-ordering or buying online, so this doesn't matter.

1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 

____I can spend $15-30. 

2) Format: 

____I want a LED flashlight. 

3) Length: 

____2-4 inches. (Pocket carry) 

4) Width: 

Close to 1" as possible

5) What batteries do you want to use? Alkaline batteries are easier to find and less expensive but don't pack as much stored energy and are don't work well in cold temperatures. Lithium batteries have long shelf life (10+ years, great for stored emergency lights) and are not as affected by cold but must be kept dry and are more expensive. Rechargeable start expensive, but if used frequently pay off quickly.

____I want common Alkaline batteries. (AA, AAA, C, D) 

6) How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible). 

____I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens) 

7) Throw vs Flood: Which do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below. 

Throw (distance)-X---------------------|----------------------Flood/close-up 

8) Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims (like some LED lights). but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries. 

____60-240 min. (1-2 hours) 


10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

____A simple on-off is fine for me. 

11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

____I don't care.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 28, 2009)

InfiniteReality said:


> Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for?
> 
> Basically plan on using this as a tactical light for my shotgun. This is SOLELY for fun, so I'm not too picky for most things other than it needs to be close to 1" diameter and maybe 2"-4" in length with a nice throw to it. I'm leaning towards: TERRALUX CREE TLF-3C2AAEX, but can't find any dimensions on it. THANKS FOR ANY HELP OR INFO!!!
> 
> ...



I believe you're suppose to post your answers in a new thread, not in this one.  This thread is for the creation and further development of the checklist.


----------



## axd (Oct 14, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> How about 10 questions or less to make it more practical.With sub-sections of course.



I really think this should go in a wiki page. Threads like these just clutter the forums (with all respect for the job ongoing); a wiki page just gets updated and any visitor can immediately use it.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 26, 2010)

*Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for? *
Honestly, I had "scum deterrent" in mind. Since many of the "uncivilized" in Hawaii are small-time pickpockets(in once instance one had tackled me off my bike but immediately backed off when I get up real quick), homeless, or potential drug addicts(mostly meth I believe). I'm fairly confident that most of these "minor" criminals can be easily deterred with a ridiculously bright light.

Since I already have more lethal options available, I was hoping for a less than lethal option. Mace seemed a tad extreme and might bring up charges due to the extreme pain it will cause, while a 150mW laser in the eye would definitely cause permanent damage.

On the other hand, we typically have 1-2 power blackouts a year over here, so this would definitely come in handy.

0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?
____I am in North America. More precisely I am in Hawaii.


1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 

Perhaps between $100-$150, though if I could get the lower price without sacrificing too much quality, I'd go for it. I'm hoping for at least 5 years of use without having to deal with lowered light output, flickering light, or sticky buttons, etc.

2) Format: 
I want a portable spotlight. I want enough power to blind or disorient, but not enough to cause permanent damage. I assume a tighter beam and good throw is critical.

3) Length: 
____4.5-6.5 inches. (Pocket carry)

4) Width: 
__I prefer a long narrow light.

5) 
____I want lithium batteries. (coin cells, CR123, AAA, AA...) 
____I want a rechargeable system. (an investment, but best for everyday use)
Naturally this would point towards Lithium ion, probably 123s for availability.

6) How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible). 

____I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens)

My Streamlight TL-2 is rated at 120 lumens and it can barely make me look away, even in the dark from 3 feet away. I'm thinking 200 lumens minimum.

7) Throw vs Flood: Which do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below. 

Throw (distance)X---------------------|----------------------Flood/close-up

If we're talking about blinding, I'm thinking more light focused in a small area = good. Besides which, I've always had a thing for long-distance. If the light output is high enough, I'm also assuming that the mere reflection off surfaces will illuminate other objects.

8) Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims (like some LED lights). but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries. 

____60-240 min. (1-2 hours) 


9) Durability: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights. 

____Very Important (Camping, Backpacking, Car Glove-box.) 

I'm not going to whack anyone over the head with it, but I certainly don't want it broken because it fell out of my hand.

8) Switch Type: 

____I want a "clickie” switch. (Stays on until pressed again.)


9) Switch Location: 

____I want a push or sliding switch on the body near the head.
____I want a push switch on the back end of the body.

10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

____I want 2 light levels. (Brighter/short runtime and Dimmer/long runtime.) 
____I want a tactical strobe. (Flashes rapidly to disorient an opponent.) 

11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

____I want a metal-bodied light.

12) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s). 

____Non-reflective/dark finish (stealthy/hard to find)

____Corrosion resistant or hard-anodized finish 

____Belt/Jacket clip

LED light.


----------



## wally12 (May 2, 2010)

****************************

*Recommend a Flashlight Checklist:*
(Don't worry about all the questions, just the ones you feel strongly about!)

Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for? 

Please help me decide on a pocket size EDC light this light will be carried in my pocket everyday, I think around 4" by 3/4"dia. would be a good size.

I will be using this light to look for something that falls on the floor of my truck or to do a quick walk around inspection of my trailer iin the dark, I have a Mag Charger for the big tasks I just need something to put in my pocket to have with me all the time.

Also I don't need a lot of bells and whistles, maybe just a momentary low and high or something like that I think AA or 123 would be a good battery and probably go to rechargabales someday.

I have looked at the Fenix L1T and LD10 please give any suggestions that may be helpful.

Thank you for the help Wally






0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?

__x__I will be mail-ordering or buying online, so this doesn't matter.
_x___I am in North America. More precisely I am in __Illinois____________.
____I am in South America. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Europe. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in the Middle East. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Africa. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Asia, Japan or Micronesia. More precisely I am in _______________.
____I am in Australia. More precisely I am in _______________.


1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 

____I only want to pay $1-10. 
____I can spend $15-30. 
_x___I could spend $40-60. 
____I am willing to spend $80-$120. 
____I have no limit! 

2) Format: 

x____I want a flashlight. 
____I want a headlamp.
____I want a lantern. 
____I want a portable spotlight. 

3) Length: 

____I don’t care. 
____1-2 inches. (Keychain sized) 
__x__2-4 inches. (Pocket carry) 
____4-9 inches. (Holster carry)

4) Width: 

_x___I don’t care. 
____I prefer a long narrow light.
____I prefer a short wide light.

5) What batteries do you want to use? Alkaline batteries are easier to find and less expensive but don't pack as much stored energy and are don't work well in cold temperatures. Lithium batteries have long shelf life (10+ years, great for stored emergency lights) and are not as affected by cold but must be kept dry and are more expensive. Rechargeable start expensive, but if used frequently pay off quickly.

_x___I want common Alkaline batteries. (AA, AAA, C, D) 
_?___I want lithium batteries. (coin cells, CR123, AAA, AA...) 
_?___I want a rechargeable system. (an investment, but best for everyday use) 

6) How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible). 

_x___I want to read a map, or find a light switch, in a dark room. (5-10 lumens) 
____I want to walk around a generally paved area. (15-20 lumens) 
____I want to walk unpaved trails. (40 lumens) 
_x__I want to do Caving or Search & Rescue operations. (60+ lumens) 
____I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens) 

7) Throw vs Flood: Which do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below. 

Throw (distance)----------------------|----------------------Flood/close-up 

8) Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims (like some LED lights). but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries. 

____20 min. (I want the brightest light for brief periods) 
__x__60-240 min. (1-2 hours) 
____240-360 min. (4-6 hours) 
____360+ min. (More than 6 hours) 

9) Durability: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights. 

____Not Important (A “night-stand” light.) 
____Slightly Important (Walks around the neighborhood.) 
_x___Very Important (Camping, Backpacking, Car Glove-box.) 
____Critical (Police, Fire, Search & Rescue, Self-defense, Survival.) 

8) Switch Type: 

____I don't care.
____I want a sliding switch. (Stays on until slid back.)
_x___I want a "clickie” switch. (Stays on until pressed again.)
_x___I want a momentary switch. (Only stays on while held down.)

9) Switch Location: 

____I don't care.
____I want a push or sliding switch on the body near the head.
_x___I want a push switch on the back end of the body.
____I want a rotating head switch.
____I want a rotating end-cap switch.
____I want a remote control.

10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

____A simple on-off is fine for me. 
_x___I want 2 light levels. (Brighter/short runtime and Dimmer/long runtime.) 
____I want multiple light levels. (some lights have 5-16 light levels.) 
____I want a strobe mode. (blinks to show location.) 
____I want a tactical strobe. (Flashes rapidly to disorient an opponent.) 

11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

____I don't care.
_x___I want a metal-bodied light.
____I want a plastic/composite light.

12) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s). 

____Red (night vision preserving) filter 
____Other filter colors (Amber, Green, Blue, _________) 
____Waterproof – how deep: _____________ 
____Non-reflective/dark finish (stealthy/hard to find)
____Polished silver or brightly colored finish (for easy locating) 
____Corrosion resistant or hard-anodized finish 
____“Hybrid” light (bright incandescent combined with long running LEDs)
____Built-in second (or spare) lamp or filament
____Belt/Jacket clip 
____Holster 
____Wrist/Neck Lanyard
____Kobuton/self defense features 
____Non-sparking Intrinsically Safe (IS) for use in explosive environments


****************************[/QUOTE]


----------



## Riptide (Feb 22, 2016)

0) Location: Canada (would prefer to order from Canada, but can order from the US)
1) Budget: Up to $250 or so. Not a hard budget, but should give a general range. 
2) What I'm looking for: Flashlight
3) Length: Roughly 4-7 inches. I'd like it to fit in a pocket. 
4) Width: This how big the light is? Kind of indifferent. 
5) What type of batteries: Common batteries, AA, AAA, etc. 
6) How bright: 250-1000 lumens. I want something that is insanely stupidly bright. Brighter is always better right? 
7) Throw vs flood: Adjustable would be nice, but otherwise something that has a nice throw, but is still practical(ish)
8) Battery life: 1-2 hours would be on the low end.... 4-6 would be nicer, but obviously there's going to be some compromise. 
9) Durability: Very Important to critical
10) Switch type: I like the clickie switches, but as long as it works I'm not all that picky. 
11) Switch location: Don't care, as long as it's not stupid and it works.
12) Operational Modes: Indifferent. Simple on/off is fine, but wouldn't complain if I had more options.
13) Body style: Metal bodied light (believe they'll last longer)
14) Special Needs: None, really. I prefer black lights and that it's waterproof/water resistant. I don't plan on taking it swimming, but it would be nice to know it would work down there if needed lol. 

First off I know little about flashlights. Last one I bought I spent $20-40 (can't remember) and it's good - very good. I was so impressed with it, I bought another and leave it in my vehicle. But like other toys I own, it would be nice if I had one really good light that you know will last a long time. Those typically cost a few bucks, which is fine. I'm just not sure what I should be looking for or even where I should be looking - I mean there's so many knock offs out there. 

So I figured I'd come here where there's some very knowledgeable who (I'd hope) know what they're talking about.


----------

